# For The Gassers....



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just thinking today as I pumped gas during my daily routine,

As the price of gas is where it is, and will probably go higher over summer again, what grade fuel everyone uses in their TV.

I started with regular unleaded, but my Dodge doesn't really like pulling with it. It is OK for running around, but pulling, it wants to ping and carry on, like it is asking for something more palletable.

I always run mid-grade now, usually 89 octane.

It really depends on where I get it also, as the grades vary greatly from one station to another.

Just curious..........









Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Haven't towed yet - so don't know that part. BUT - when the prices really started rising (this summer), we dropped all vehicles back to REGULAR. I wasn't convinced my Miata would like that and seriously questioned it for the Van & Pathfinder too. Not only did we save the money by dropping Grades....but we actually got better mileage on everything!!







The Miata's in storage now and when I started her up this weekend to take her for a spin and run the juices thru her, I was kinda expecting she might cough & sputter a bit....nope. She started up without a shiver. Sure hope this holds for the 4Runner while towing, too!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was told years ago that you should run the lowest octane that you can, without having pinging. The lower the octane rating, the more mileage you should get out of it.

Steve


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Jet fuel here
















My truck doesn't care what goes in,its not there long enough









John


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Steve,
In the truck I am just running regular, in our previous F-150 I ran premium when towing. Smaller engine working a bunch harder.
Compression rate really drives what fuel to use in most of todays vehicles. Manufacturers are sqeezing all they can out of smaller more efficient displacement engines.
Combine a higher compression engine along with higher temerature and load with low octane fuel, you could get some bad engine damage if run very long.
My BMW GS has something like 12.5 to 1 compression and really needs to have premium. It also gets 50 MPG when commuting while the truck gets about 12 on the same route. The GS probably would not tow the Outback worth a crap though.

Scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> It really depends on where I get it also, as the grades vary greatly from one station to another.
> 
> Just curious..........
> 
> ...


Around here in the winter they run some Ethanol blend to help reduce emissions in town but if you buy in the rural areas with no emissions requirements you get the real stuff. Hit or miss where ever we buy gas, some good some not.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I run Reg Unleaded all the time even towing
Never had a problem with it.

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Titan runs just fine on Regular Unleaded. I can't tell you the last time I owned a vehicle that could run on regular







. It almost makes up for the crappy MPG!









Oh well, it could be worse... I could be paying Diesel prices!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I run the cheapest gas that I can find. Most of the computer controlled engines will keep the pinging in check no matter what fuel you are using.

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh well, it could be worse... I could be paying Diesel prices!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]72350[/snapback]​


So my diesel running unloaded get's around 20 mpg or a fuel cost of .129 per mile @ 300 miles = $38.85 current diesel price is $2.59. Our Gasser Dodge unloaded gets about 13 mpg, per mile is .172 @ 300 $51.9 current price is $2.24. Net diesel savings of $13.05 per fillup now lets get fun and do a normal 15000 mile year.

diesel cost at current prices = $1,935
Gass cost at current prices = $2,580
Savings per year running the diesel $645

So it is cheaper to run the diesel for us even though it's more expensive now









Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, it could be worse... I could be paying Diesel prices!
> ...


So......

It will only take 9.3 years to make up the $6000 price of the diesel package.

Not economical for me, since I average 5-6k per year with my TV.

Not that I wouldn't get one if I had a great deal come along.

The new retail is what keeps me from one.

Steve


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Not too long ago, Burbs and Taho's required the high octaine juice. With the more recent Flex fuel engine, we can run Regular Gas of Corn Liquor, whatever we can find!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

shy


huntr70 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


So what's 9.3 years, a blink and your diesel rig will still be pulling strong







Now that was empty weight, I don't feel like doing the math again but we average about 14mpg while towing the TT shy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My Burb was re-programmed with the Hypertech so I am required to run 91+. I need 42 gallons to fill up. The math aint pretty


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I always run regular 87 octane. That's what the manual says and I haven't had any problem towing on regular.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Regular 87 during normal driving and 92 premium when towing, it does make a slight difference not spectacular but a little bit. I would swear mpg goes up slightly also, maybe extra .25 mpg or so. I just think the truck runs better when towing.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

As fire44 said, most modern gas engines adapt to the octane with knock and other sensors. My 4.7 has no distributor, is all electronic, and runs fine on 87 and also 85 "out west".
After 130000 plus miles with no issues this seems OK.

Towing or not, I look for high volume stations, as water in the gas is the enemy of a modern gas engine!

Careful examination of most owners manuals that "recommend" premium will state "for maximum power" but allow 87 octane.
Check with your owners manual as many changes were made from about 1999 onward each year.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I run 87 octane in my Tahoe with no problem. However, a friend of mine (a former mechanic and GM service manager) with a Chevy 1500 has always run 93 octane. He says that with the additional miles he gets out of a tank of 93, it will more than off set the difference in the higher price he pays for 93, plus he gets better performance.







The manual says run at least 87 octane.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Not too long ago, Burbs and Taho's required the high octaine juice. With the more recent Flex fuel engine, we can run Regular Gas of Corn Liquor, whatever we can find!
> [snapback]72358[/snapback]​


Humpty,

Why would you wast the good stuff running the truck?







BOy, I miss the good stuff from Franklin County, VA.









I run 87 in the truck without a problem. As it has been said before....The compression ration is what really dictates the fuel!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

hunter 70,

I had that problem with my ram. We got it at 30k miles and it would ping intermittently. I bought a couple of cans of octane boost with fuel system cleaner. After running it for a few tanks I was able to go back to 87 with no troubles. I think the canned stuff cleaned some carbon deposits out of the combustion chambers that had built up and slowly raised the octane requirement over the miles until I cleaned them out.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Huskytracks said:


> hunter 70,
> 
> I had that problem with my ram. We got it at 30k miles and it would ping intermittently. I bought a couple of cans of octane boost with fuel system cleaner. After running it for a few tanks I was able to go back to 87 with no troubles. I think the canned stuff cleaned some carbon deposits out of the combustion chambers that had built up and slowly raised the octane requirement over the miles until I cleaned them out.
> [snapback]72428[/snapback]​


I was thinking that, and had actually tried that.

Mine has done it from new, I even went back to the dealership and complained because the manual says you can run 87 octane or higher. Mine does not like 87.

They told me that it must be the gas I put in it....but no matter where I get it, 87 pings....

I guess maybe I'll run some booster/cleaner again in spring and see how it does.

Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I had that problem with my ram. We got it at 30k miles and it would ping intermittently. I bought a couple of cans of octane boost with fuel system cleaner. After running it for a few tanks I was able to go back to 87 with no troubles. I think the canned stuff cleaned some carbon deposits out of the combustion chambers that had built up and slowly raised the octane requirement over the miles until I cleaned them out.


When I bought my 2500 Suburban, 8.1L, the dealer told me to go ahead and run 87, but to use a couple cans of octane booster every few fillups.

The only problem is that I keep forgetting to buy the darn stuff. BUT, the Burb runs great anyway. I will try to use the booster as directed, though, and make a special effort to get some tomorrow.









Mark


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Fuel additives are the way to go. My wife was spending a ton of money on getting the 97 Chevron with Techron every time her blazer would start pinging.

Then I introduced her to Techron concentrate in a bottle which was cheaper. She just throws that in every now and again.

I run different things through my truck like Seafoam and other fuel additives. When she starts running a little on the rough side I just add some love in a can


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> Fuel additives are the way to go. My wife was spending a ton of money on getting the 97 Chevron with Techron every time her blazer would start pinging.
> 
> Then I introduced her to Techron concentrate in a bottle which was cheaper. She just throws that in every now and again.
> 
> ...


Have you had any issues running "Seafoam". I was just curious. I was advised not to run it in my boat







. I could not find any issues, but several people advised me against it.









Thanks,

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I drive a rocket, so I use rocket fuel.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I think the cold is really gettin' to him!?

Scott


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Jolly!

Save some of that rocket fuel and use it to thaw yourself out.
















Run 87 oct. in the Titan. No problem pulling or otherwise... other than so-so mpg.









Dreamtimers


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, ok...I use 87 octane mostly. When it's the same price...I sometimes go 89 octane.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Add Filter changes and such the payback gets even longer.

A trailer life article said 12.3 years over a V10.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

87 octane and never had a problem. gets better gas milage than the higher octanes. all gas in MN is 10 % ethanol blend due to state law. even if it doesn't say it at the pump, it is all 10 % ethanol.

scott


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

kjdj said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram said:
> ...


You're forgetting resale value boys. A diesel will hold it's value much better and the miles don't mean chit.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is this a contest to see how many people we can quote at once?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Go back to the Octane

I run mine on the regular stuff - tows without any problems. I did fill once with premium.... but did not notice a difference









I just stick with the owners manual - reg. for me

Thor


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I believe your car should run on the lowest octane rating possible without pinging, sounds like you should up the octane while towing to prevent damage to you tv.


----------

